# Olive cleansing oil face wash



## navigator9 (Jun 13, 2017)

So with the recent thread about frizzy hair, and DeeAnna's recipe for conditioner, I ended up visiting Lotioncrafter to get my ingredients. While there, I checked out the formulary section and was happy to find something that sparked my interest...olive cleansing oil. Years ago, I started getting catalogs from DHC, a Japanese  skin care site. They always include samples with their catalog, and one of these was their Deep Cleansing Oil. http://www.dhccare.com/deep-cleansing-oil This stuff is really nice, but you can see how expensive it is, so I enjoyed the samples but never bought any. When I saw the recipe for olive cleansing oil, it sounded so much like it that I thought I'd try to made some, since I was putting in an order for the hair conditioner ingredients anyway. You know how that goes! 

So I just made some, and I LOVE it! I changed it around a bit. Since I love avocado oil for my skin, I used that instead of olive. I already use olive squalane as a moisturizer, and I love that, but didn't want to use squalane in a wash off product, so I followed the suggestion in the formulary, and used FCO instead. This is really nice stuff. I think next time, I may try the suggestion to use less Cromollient SCE, to end up with a little more oil left on my skin. 

I love my soap for washing my face at night, to take off my makeup, but I wash my face again in the morning (habit, I know it's not dirty) and for the morning wash, I think this cleansing oil will be nice. In case you'd like to take a look, here is the recipe from Lotioncrafter's formulary.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/formulary/Olive_Cleansing_Oil.pdf


----------



## Dahila (Jun 13, 2017)

I used it for some time, about 5 months and like it, but can not find any documentation about it,


----------



## toxikon (Jun 13, 2017)

Ooh ooh! I love cleansing oils, been using them to remove makeup for 5+ years. I like Holika Holika and Etude House brands - you can get them very cheaply online but shipping takes a long time.

I may have to try making my own sometime, thanks for the link!


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 13, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Ooh ooh! I love cleansing oils, been using them to remove makeup for 5+ years. I like Holika Holika and Etude House brands - you can get them very cheaply online but shipping takes a long time.
> 
> I may have to try making my own sometime, thanks for the link!



And if you make your own, you get to use your favorite oil! And it takes very little FCO and Cromollient, so it's really inexpensive. I'm thinking this would make a nice Christmas gift for my friends. I need to go look for some pretty pump bottles.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 13, 2017)

I want to try this.  I've been using the Squalane since you recommended it and love it.   Now to find the time to order and make the product.  I haven't done any tinkering with anyting in quite some time.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 13, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> I want to try this.  I've been using the Squalane since you recommended it and love it.   Now to find the time to order and make the product.  I haven't done any tinkering with anyting in quite some time.



I'm glad you're liking the squalane, it's nice, isn't it? This cleansing oil is really nice too. I do want to tinker with it a bit more, so that I'm left with just a thin film of oil on my skin. I'm thinking a bit less cromollient and a bit more avocado. From making soap, you've got plenty of oils to choose from, so you'll only need the cromollient, and some FCO, if you don't already have that. In place of the tocopherols I squeezed a vitamin E capsule. It's really just oil with a teensy bit of cromollient and FCO, so it's very economical. Said the enabler.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 13, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> I'm glad you're liking the squalane, it's nice, isn't it? This cleansing oil is really nice too. I do want to tinker with it a bit more, so that I'm left with just a thin film of oil on my skin. I'm thinking a bit less cromollient and a bit more avocado. From making soap, you've got plenty of oils to choose from, so you'll only need the cromollient, and some FCO, if you don't already have that. In place of the tocopherols I squeezed a vitamin E capsule. It's really just oil with a teensy bit of cromollient and FCO, so it's very economical. Said the enabler.




Yes, it's greatly improved my skin. I'm hooked. I'll have to get the cromollient is all I have the rest.  Keep us posted on your tinkering.  I do want to try it sometime.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's another olive squaline tryer-outer based on your recommendation and I really like it, too!  It's only been about 2 weeks, but it especially seems like a nice summer facial oil because it sinks in so quickly.  For a couple years I've used 2/3 argan oil and 1/3 rosehip seed oil, which I still really like, and am thinking I might try mixing all 3 at some point.  

Anyhoo, sorry for the sidebar here but just wanted to chime in about the olive squaline and say thanks for bringing it up on this forum!


----------



## toxikon (Jun 13, 2017)

Well now​ I'm curious... What are you guys using the squalane for? Applying right to your face after cleansing to moisturize? Tell me more!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 13, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Well now​ I'm curious... What are you guys using the squalane for? Applying right to your face after cleansing to moisturize? Tell me more!




I use it as a moisturizer.  It soaks in nicely and has made this 57 year old face look good.  I was having issues with really dry skin and peeling on my nose. Not any more. No other face treatments helped it.


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 13, 2017)

I just made my first ever lotion on Sunday and am totally in love with it even though it was the most basic recipe I could find. I mainly just wanted to learn the process before I start tweaking and using different ingredients. When I got my order of ingredients, I apparently had purchased a bottle of Squalane, but I had no idea why as it wasn't used in my recipe. Could these posts have been any more timely??? Me thinks not! I know what I'm off to try right now. Squalane! Score! I love this forum, and all of you people!!!


----------



## toxikon (Jun 13, 2017)

Brb buying some squalane......


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 14, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Brb buying some squalane......


 
Might be too late but I got mine from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MJG19K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 14, 2017)

HowieRoll said:


> Anyhoo, sorry for the sidebar here but just wanted to chime in about the olive squaline and say thanks for bringing it up on this forum!



I always figure when you find something like this, it's too good not to share!



toxikon said:


> Well now​ I'm curious... What are you guys using the squalane for? Applying right to your face after cleansing to moisturize? Tell me more!



I wash my face, and blot it dry, but while it's still damp, apply about 4-6 drops, it doesn't take much, to my face, and let it sink in before I apply my make up, or at night before I go to bed. It doesn't leave my face feeling greasy, just moist. I like it better than any of the commercial moisturizers I've bought over the years...and it's cheaper! And I like that it's just one ingredient, not a lot of extra "stuff" and fragrance. Don't get me wrong, I love fragrance, but not on my face! And I find that a lot of commercial moisturizers are heavily perfumed. :thumbdown:



toxikon said:


> Brb buying some squalane......



FYI, this is the one I use. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MJG19K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## anshika154 (Jun 14, 2017)

I will definitely trying this


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 15, 2017)

Oooohhh.... This sounds lovely! I was just looking into oil cleansing..


----------



## Complexions (Jun 18, 2017)

I have been using cleansing oils exclusively for quite a few years for washing my face at night to take everything off.  Love them.   I made one using grapeseed, castor, and safflower oils with poly 80 since that's what I had on hand.  Turned out pretty good.  A lot of the commercial cleansing oils are mostly grapeseed oil.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 19, 2017)

Complexions said:


> I have been using cleansing oils exclusively for quite a few years for washing my face at night to take everything off.  Love them.   I made one using grapeseed, castor, and safflower oils with poly 80 since that's what I had on hand.  Turned out pretty good.  A lot of the commercial cleansing oils are mostly grapeseed oil.



Yes, one of the nice things about these cleansing oils is that you can customize them to your own preferences. I used avocado because my skin really loves it, buy you can easily adapt the recipe to use whichever oil your skin likes best. I'm really liking this product a lot, and I imagine I'll appreciate it even more come winter, with the bitter cold outside, and the dry, heated air inside, both of which are so hard on the skin. Nice stuff!


----------



## powens (Sep 17, 2017)

I use 1/2 OO and 1/2 Castor Oil, nothing added, love it!


----------

